# Temps I74930k mit H80i



## LordAinzalot (16. März 2016)

Hallo Freunde,

hätte da mal ne Frage:
Bekomme bei Spielen mit der oben genannten CPU immer so Temps von 45 - 47°C. Liegt das im Bereich des Normalen? Auslastung liegt immer so zwischen 37 und 48%....
Hatte irgendwie den Eindruck es zuvor kühler gewesen  
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Oachkatze (16. März 2016)

Das past ja eh super ! ich weiß nicht was du hast 

Wenn du den Boxed kühl zb her nimmst  bist du bei 70-90 grad  also bei dir past alles wunderbar


----------



## LordAinzalot (16. März 2016)

Cool! Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Oachkatze (16. März 2016)

kein problem mach dir keine sorgen wenn du bei 90 grad agekommen bist kannst dich gern nochmals melden


----------

